# Lästern macht Spaß. Was bringt das neue?

## ChrisJumper

Hey,

ich will mich hier jetzt auch mal unbeliebt machen. Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit dem atsiV metsyssbeirteB (oh falschrum) gemacht?

Ich bitte hier um Erfahrungsberichte, positive wie auch negative. Einfach weil es mich interessiert.

Lasst ruhig raus was euch so richtig nervt! Mich z.B. Stören Werbebezeichnungen wie "Vista Certificated" an einem TFT. Oder bedeutet das das man ältere Modelle nicht mehr benutzen kann ;D

Unterstützt es jetzt eigentlich TPM Chips? Oder setzt es Mainboards voraus die einen haben?

Oder ist es ein Gerücht das es sich zum Marken- und Urheberrechtsschutz besser eignet?

Ich kann mir sonst nicht vorstellen wie sie es bewerkstelligen wollen das dank diesem neuen System viele IT-Arbeitsplätze entstehen.

Genug. Nachdem ich wieder eine Woche an einer MS-Kiste verbringen musste hab ich festgestellt wie

glücklich ich bin, das mein Gentoo so leise schnurrt und Beryl flüssig läuft. Und ich keine Viren-Programme installieren muss. Und auch keine "Pseudo"-Firewall oder Malware-Dedektoren-Systeme.

Und ich liebe die Kommandozeile und Aussagekräftige Fehlermeldungen! Und "das Recht zu haben" nur das zu Installieren, was man auch wirklich braucht.. und sich den Arbeitsspeicher nicht so zumüllen zu lassen.

Und das ich mit Super+F3 jetzt selber bestimmen kann ob es Schneit oder nicht. (Zumindest auf meinem Desktop).

Mfg Chris

----------

## Finswimmer

Nen Kumpel kauft sich bald nen Lappi mit V**** drauf, da sehe ich es dann.

Ansonsten gestern bei You.FM: Die haben nen genz normalen Rechner genommen und es versucht zu installieren.

Ging auch alles, bis auf die Soundkarte. Die konnte V*** anscheinend nicht finden, oder die Treiber waren nicht zertifiziert.

Ein Betriebssystem rauszubringen, welches mit jetztiger Hardware NICHT läuft, obwohl es bei dem Vorgänger LIEF, finde ich schon ziemlich frech.

Überhaupt: Bei der Home Edition sind anscheinend die Netzwerkverbindungen begrenzt???

Ist doch heftig...Du kaufst dir für teuer Geld ein OS, und dann geht nur die Hälfte...

Fazit für mich: Ich bleib bei Linux. Der Hardware Support wird immer besser, und ab und zu gibt es auch Spiele (siehe Ankh).

Tobi

----------

## slick

Ich habe zwar nicht wirklich Lust drauf, weil ich auch gut ohne kann, aber ich werde es mir wohl ansehen müssen. Ich habe leider immernoch genügend Bekannte die gern mal anrufen mit Problem X und Y. Weiß zwar noch nicht wie ichs mache, weil kaufen werde ichs mit Sicherheit nicht und Verwendung einer "Sicherheitskopie" ist mir einfach zu pupertär. Na mal schauen ... wird ja bald auf jedem x-ten Rechner sein, da sollte das kein Problem sein.

Also ich für meine Teil kann ganz gut darauf verzichten. Von daher kann ich auch nicht wirklich beurteilen was die ganzen neuen  Features jetzt bringen ... naja, zumindest höre ich in letzter Zeit öfters einige (bisher) bekennende Windowsfans auf V****  meckern. Das hat dann schon ein gewisses Gewicht. 

Wer möchte kann ja mal eine Liste machen, welche der bei V**** "neuen" Features es schon seit längerem bei Linux gibt bzw. was auch V****  immer noch kann, um den Umstiegswilligen den Umstieg schmackhaft zu machen. Ich denke aktuell haben Alternativen gute Changen, wenn sie ausreichend in Szene gesetzt werden.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Da muss ich doch auch mal mitmachen  :Razz: 

Vor nem halben Jahr hab ich mal die Beta getestet.. Auf nem 1500Mhz Läppi mit 512RAM wird das Ding von ner Schnecke überholt.. Das Rechtemanagement war damals n Chaos. Jede kleinste Systemänderung, teilweise sogar Designänderungen wurde mit der Abfrage des Admin Passworts geprüft (schlimmer als unter Linux, haben sie aber mittlerweile etwas geändert) und natürlich mit .... System-Neustart  :Wink:  In ner Stunde testen, musste ich ca 5mal rebooten   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  Bei der Home Edition sind anscheinend die Netzwerkverbindungen begrenzt??? 

 

Home Basic kann noch viel weniger..

 *Editorial aus c't 3/2007 wrote:*   

> Home Basic hat nämlich kein Aero-Design und spielt nicht einmal DVDs ab.

 

 :Laughing: 

Das c't Editorial ist ganz nett geschrieben. Plingplingplingpling!!

Allgemein fehlen natürlich *richtige* Innovationen: Aero abgekupfert, WinFS nicht drin, endlich mal ein Rechtemanagement ...

Und ansonsten sprechen natürlich die üblichen Argumente gegen ein M$ Produkt: DRM-Mist, nach-hause-telefonieren, Produktaktivierung, NSA-Spionage   :Wink: 

[Verschwörungstheorie]Mit der WGA haben sie ja die Möglichkeit das Betriebssystem unbrauchbar zu machen.. Man stelle sich nur mal vor: Krieg, die USA-Führung verlang von M$ alle s'atsiV außerhalb der USA abzuschalten. Is n sehr theoretisches Szenario und ich hoffe sowas trifft nicht ein, aber die Möglichkeit dazu ist vorhanden.[/Verschwörungstheorie]

mfg

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich habe Vista selbst noch nicht getestet, bin aber auch nicht so scharf darauf...

Wenn es mal irgendwo zufällig läuft kann ich es mir ja mal anschauen...

Es gibt durchaus einige interessante Features (die mein Gentoo schon von Anfang an hatte  :Razz:  ), jedoch gibt es auch genug Zeugs, dass ich weder brauche, noch haben WILL...

WinFS HATTE sich interessant angehört, aber na ja...

Das einzige, was ich WIRKLICH nützlich fände, was ich, seitdem ich Linux kenne, in Windows vermisse, sind symbolische Links! Denn die hat Vista anscheinend...

Aber soll ich mir deswegen Vista zulegen? Ich glaube kaum...

Zumal ich dafür wahrscheinlich einen komplett neuen PC bräuchte  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

Ich hatte vorgestern das vergnügen V**** bei einem Bekannten zu installieren. Die Installation war so gut wie Idiotensicher. Aber warum der Computer bei der Instalation 2 mal neu starten muss ist mir unklar.

Fast alle Treiber wurden erkannt, den Rest konnte ich überaschender weise mit der Online Funktion nachinstallieren. Ok, jetzt hab ich es gesehen, das *klicki*bunti*OS und ich bin fast gar net klar gekommen. Die gute alte Systemsteuerung hat ausgedient. Dort befindet sich so viel Text das man regelrecht erschlagen wird von den Optionen. Hey M$, sagt ihr nicht das euer OS übersichtlicher geworden ist?

Ok, da war doch was mit 3D Fenster Ansicht - aber als Beyl Benutzer muss man da einfach nur lachen.

Naja, wie auch immer. V**** kommt mir nicht ins Haus und Bekannte die V**** benutzen werde wohl in Zukunft ohne mich auskommen müssen. Ich finde es ein Frechheit was M$ da Abziht. Funktionen müssen je nach WindowsVersion zugekauft werden. Werbung schleicht durch Software und alte PC´s werden für Schrott erklärt. Warum gibt es für 500Mhz Rechner kein aktuelles OS aus dem Hause M$? OK, Fortschritt muss sein, aber alte Rechner die mal sehr teuer waren und immer noch ihren Dienst tun als "Schrott" zu deklarieren zeigt mal wieder in was für einer wegwerf-Gesellschaft wir leben. Ein 10Jahre altes Auto kann man doch auch noch fahren.

Nur gut das es Alternativen gibt.

//edit

Das hab ich glatt den Ressourcen Verbrauch vergessen. ne 10GB Partione reicht einem V**** Ultimate nicht   :Shocked:  . V*** dient bestimmt nur dazu, den HW-Verkauf wieder ein bischen ins rollen zu bringen und den Benutzer neue Kontroll Mechanismen auszudrücken.

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

hier gibt es die neuesten  Nachrichten zu dem Teil. XP wird noch bis 2014 supported,

ergo entfällt der Zwang zur Umstellung.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> hier gibt es die neuesten  Nachrichten zu dem Teil. XP wird noch bis 2014 supported,
> 
> ergo entfällt der Zwang zur Umstellung.
> ...

 

Es sei denn man ist spieler und braucht DirectX 10 für zukünftige Spiele...

----------

## b3cks

Naja, was soll man dazu sagen? Was das Betriebssystem ansich angeht, ist es doch immer dasselbe. Anstatt Geld in die eigene Entwicklung zu pumpen, wird es ins Marketing und die Cooperation mit anderen Firmen gesteckt, um hier zu "übernehmen", was man selbst nicht hinbekommt, und den Mist anschließend grandios anpreisen zu können. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor. Schon seit 98 verspricht M$ immer das goldene Ei, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, welche immer besser, schneller, bunter, einfacher und sicherer wird. Die einzige "Revolution" vom System her war 2000, sowohl Client, als auch Serverseitig. Der Rest nur wieder nur Kosmetik. Die versprochenen Features, wo man wirklich sagen könnte es wären Betriebssystem Verbesserungen bzw. zumindest Erneuerungen (wie z.B. WinFS), werden meist recht schnell abgekündigt, weil es angeblich an der Zeit mangelt. Ein Witz! Sämtliche Projekte, die man aus angeblichen Zeitmangel nicht hinbekommt, werden eingestellt. Wenn es angeblich nur an Zeit mangelt, warum entwickelt man es nicht weiter und bringt es zum nächsten Release raus? Stattdessen kupfert man wieder fleißig ab und präsentiert es als Revolution. Früher war es ja nur ersichtlicht, dass M$ klaut, nur mitlerweile gibt es ja auch noch die entsprechenden Blog-Einträge und veröffentlichten E-Mails dazu (M$ bestätige zur Entwicklung der Aero-Oberfläche sich Macs angeschafft zu haben; Es wurde mit Desktop-Designern von Apple und Novell/SuSE "verhandelt", etc.). Und das nennen die dann Innovation. Das einzige, was sich an dem System ändert, ist der Desktop, das System selber ändert sich bis auf diese "Security by Design"-Lösungen nicht. Und diese Lösungen treiben jeden in den Wahnsinn, nerven Endanwender, Entwickler und Administratoren. Und da M$ weiß, dass diese Lösungen nicht praktikabel sind, setzt man zudem auf DRM und (teilweise damit) TC, inklsuive zertifizierte Treiber usw. Ich mochte die M$-Politik noch nie und das was die derzeit treiben ist genauso schlimm, was die Bundesregierung derzeit seinem Volk antut! Sowas kann man einfach nicht wollen und unterstützen. Wie kann man ein System rausbringen, welches in der günstigsten Version nicht mal DVDs abspielt? Wo ist da Innovation und Multimedia-Fähigkeit, wie via Marketing angepriesen gegeben? Und für jeden Mist soll man M$ Kohle zuschieben. Upgrades, Neuinstallation (nach spätetens der Zweiten - ein Brüller!), Widgets, etc. Lachhaft! Zwangsregistrierung, 90 (!?) tätige Re-Aktivierung, Einschränkungen der Features, wenn irgendwas nicht Zertifiziert ist (siehe HD-Videos), etc. Und natürlich reiben sich die Hersteller, egal ob Software oder Hardware, die Hände und ziehen zum Großteil mit. Ich könnte mich hier noch Seitenweise über deren Politik auskotzen!

Ich bin, dank Gentoo, privat, schon seit einem Jahr glücklicher Linux-Nutzer. Mein Vater freundet sich immer mehr mit Ubuntu an, da er M$ auch in keinster Weise mehr unterstützen möchte und meine Freundin ist dabei sich gnadenlos in MacOS zu verlieben. Ich bin glücklich.  :Wink:  Nur wie ich das in der Firma mache, weiß ich noch nicht...

----------

## slick

Ich mußte grad grinsen... (also bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber) V**** scheint eher für den afrikanischen Markt gedacht  :Wink: 

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/windows/windowsvista/features/default.mspx

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/windows/windowsvista/experiences/default.mspx

----------

## franzf

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich mußte grad grinsen... (also bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber) V**** scheint eher für den afrikanischen Markt gedacht 
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/germany/windows/windowsvista/features/default.mspx
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/germany/windows/windowsvista/experiences/default.mspx

 

Gefunden in deinem ersten Link:

 *Quote:*   

> Durch die Entfernung der langsam aufklappenden Ansicht "Alle Programme" können Sie über das neue Startmenü eine gewünschte Anwendung so schnell wie noch nie starten.

 

Das nennt man professionelles Marketing  :Very Happy: 

Anstatt die Animation abzustellen entfernen die das Menü und preisen es als grandiose Neuerung an...

Ich hab kürzlich bei RTL auf meinen gutenachtabendspielfilm@primetime gewartet und noch bissl von deren Nachrichtensendung mitbekommen. Da haben die tatsächlich Werbung für Vista gemacht: Die deutschlandweit einzige "Testfamilie" hat sich vor Veröffentlichung das Schnarchsystem angeschaut.

Und sie waren begeistert:

~ von der integrierten Desktopsuche. Was beagle schon lange, Google ebenso, und seit kurzem Strigi noch viel besser kann.

~ von den Fenstern, die sich hintereinenader fächern: bringt ja soooo gewaltige Übersicht.

Ich kann nur sagen: Respekt, M$! Das ist optimiertestes Marketing: Werbung perfekt an den IQ der Interessenten angepasst...

Wegen DVD anschauen geht nicht mit Home:

Gilt das nur für den Mediaplayer? Oder auch für Alternativen wie vlc, mplayer, xine... (welche ja alle für win existieren). Wenn Zweiteres, dann gute Nacht MS...

Bedenkliche Grüße

Franz

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hab die Beta getestet. War anfangs total begeistert. Die Installation ist um Welten besser als bei XP. Man kann Partitionen verkleinern und mein Grub wurde nicht gelöscht. Aber dann ging es los. Es funktionierte fast kein Programm.

Aber das beste ist die Hardwareunterstützung. Hauppauge kennt weder 64bit XP noch Vista. WinTV von Hauppauge läuft nicht unter Vista, Dscaler stürzt ständig ab. EAX für meine Audigy gibt es nicht mehr. Treiber für meinen Scanner (Canon Lide) gibt es auch nicht.

Also, kostet viel Geld, zur Zeit geht wenig, Folgekosten für neue Hardware darf man auch einplanen.

----------

## Anarcho

Also diese Fernseh-Nachrichten Werbung hat mich auch masslos angekotzt. Entweder die haben dafür bezahlt oder die Leute vom Fernsehen sind noch dämlicher als ich immer dachte.

----------

## franzf

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Entweder die haben dafür bezahlt oder die Leute vom Fernsehen sind noch dämlicher als ich immer dachte.

 

Hoffentlich war das ein inklusives oder...

----------

## Anarcho

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Entweder die haben dafür bezahlt oder die Leute vom Fernsehen sind noch dämlicher als ich immer dachte. 
> 
> Hoffentlich war das ein inklusives oder...

 

Du hast recht, ich wollte eigentlich sagen "und oder"

----------

## a.forlorn

Viel dümmer fand ich die Leute, die ich bei Saturn gesehen habe und die dort massenweise Vistas in den schicken Verpackungen für das bis zu 60% mehr zahlen als die Systembuildervarianten.

Achso: Wie nennen Admins Vista? - Windows 2008.  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

Microsoft wird seine typische Klientel (unkritisch,konsumgierig,technisch unversiert) mal wieder erreichen.Wie man so im Internet liest ist mal wieder vieles gut geklaut und als eigene Errungenschaft angepriesen worden.Die guten Sachen lassen sie sich patentieren und werden dann wieder das Gesülze vom "geistigen Eigentum" starten.

Als Linuxer kann man über V**** natürlich nur müde lächeln.Wer Beryl,Metisse oder KDE kennt kann Aero nicht viel abgewinnen.Ärgerlich ist der Resourcenhunger,da wurde anscheinend mit den Hardwareherstellern ein Pakt geschlossen.8GB alleine für das System ist schon happig,XP brauchte imho nach der Installation um die 1GB.Auf Speicherplatzoptimierung brauchten die Programmierer wohl nicht zu achten.DRM und TC sind einfach eine Frechheit.

Marketingtechnisch wird MS wohl wieder im Lehrbuch der Betriebswirtschaft erwähnt werden.Sie konnten schon immer Durchschnittsware so verkaufen dass der Kunde es unbedingt haben wollte.Hinzu kommt dass es auf fast jedem Rechner vorinstalliert sein wird und die Hersteller überall schreiben "Wir empfehlen Microsoft Vista".Linux ist zwar besser,hat aber nicht so eine große Klappe.Und das ist auch gut so.Gerade dieses Understatement gefällt mir und macht es sympathisch.

Ich hoffe dass die Kunden von Microsoft endlich mal ein wenig wach werden und Linux von MS wenigstens einige User weglocken kann.Ich vermute aber leider dass ich da zuviel erwarte.Mich interessiert V**** nicht die Bohne und werde wohl erst in 1 bis 2 Jahren in den "Genuss" von V**** kommen... wenn mein Arbeitgeber dorthin migrieren wird.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Treborius

Eigentlich ist es nur traurig, manche Leute sitzen am Tag 

6 Stunden in der Uni, 

4 Stunden auf Arbeit und

1 Stunde an Uni-Nachbereitung nur um Wohnen und Leben zu können,

und M$ macht aus Sch****e Gold   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## think4urs11

was es bringt? naja, hoffentlich in schön regelmäßiger Abfolge Dinge wie http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84656

Sorgte heute für reichlich Erheiterung während einer Schulung  :Wink: 

Anschauen (und benutzen) werde ich es auf jeden Fall (müssen), da meine liebe Firma nunmal zu 97% Windowssysteme einsetzt, auf den Clients sogar 99,7%. Aber da es ja (derzeit) nicht mehr so einfach ist wie mit XP an eine 'extended Shareware'-Version zu kommen muß das leider warten bis wir offizielle Lizenzen dazu haben; privat reicht mir mein XP noch lange (bin kein Zocker).

----------

## oscarwild

Ein lesenswerter Artikel dazu hier

Und ich fürchte, der Autor könnte durchaus Recht haben...

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich habe ne Ultimate-Lizenz geschenkt bekommen und vor 2 Wochen schonmal ein wenig probiert. Das erste Problem war, dass ich mir noch das DVD-Image bei M$ runterladen musste. Der spezielle Downloadmanager war natürlich ein Windowsprogramm. Ich brauchte also Windows um Windows runterzuladen, wenigstens war das Image ein .iso und konnte mit k3b gebrannt werden.

Nach einer langwierigen Installation habe ich bestimmt eine halbe Stunde gesucht bis ich dem Rechner ne IP geben konnte. Ip manuell eingeben ist wohl aus der Mode gekommen und ist desshalb gut versteckt. Oder ich bin einfach zu blöd für intuitive M$ GUIs. Im Netz habe ich dann Treiber für die GraKa gefunden und dann habe ich noch ein paar Programme (psi, firefox, putty, far ...) installiert. Gut fand ich das ich als normaler Nutzer alles machen konnte. Immer wenn ich an Rechtegrenzen gestossen bin wurde ich nach dem Admin-Passwort gefragt, das ist auf jeden Fall besser als ein Popup "darfst du nicht". So kann man wenigstens vernünftig arbeiten und nicht ständig "Benutzer wechseln".

Irgendwann hatte ich keine Lust mehr zum rumspielen und habe mit ner KnoppixCD meinen grub wieder installiert um mein Linux booten zu können. Im grub habe ich später noch nen Eintrag für Vista erstellt und es an dem Tag noch ein paar mal gebootet. Und bei einem meiner vielen Reboots habe ich mal im Vista Bootloader ESC für cancel gedrückt, weil ich doch lieber zurück in den grub wollte um Gentoo zu booten. Ja und das war ein schwerer Fehler.

Grub kam nicht, es kamen nur Fehler, die irgendwie mit grub zu tun hatten. Also habe ich wieder meine KnoppixCD benutzt um zu gucken was da los war. Kurz und knapp: die Partitiontable war komplett im Arsch Gentoo-, ThinkVantage-, und Vistapartitionen waren weg.

Ich hatte durch nen Zufall ein Backup von der Tabelle und konnte alles (bis auf Vista) retten. Aber dem trauer ich nicht nach. Vielleicht kennt ihr die Fernsehwerbung von Vista, in dem Moment wo ich fdisk von Knoppix gestartet hatte habe ich auch gedacht: "Wow!". Aber nicht "Wie cool ist das denn?", sondern "Wie frech ist das denn?". Ein zweter Versuch sollte ein Update von XP auf Vista sein. Aber dem Vista hat ein XP auf ner 15G Partition einfach nicht gereicht, das wollte 10G frei haben und die habe ich ums Verrecken nicht frei bekommen. Obwohl das XP auch ganz frisch installiert war und nur ein paar kleine Programme vorinstalliert waren.

----------

## Keepoer

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

>  *Marlo wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> hier gibt es die neuesten  Nachrichten zu dem Teil. XP wird noch bis 2014 supported,
> 
> ergo entfällt der Zwang zur Umstellung.
> ...

 

Ich habe jetzt bereits an mehreren Stellen gelesen, dass M$ DirectX 10 auch für XP kommen (soll). Da haben einige Spielehersteller doch bissl mehr gemeckert.

//Edit: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,463798,00.html  :Laughing:  Einfach zu geil...

----------

## moe

Über die Uni gibts per MSDNAA bei uns schon ne ganze Weile Vista Business, habs letztens auch mal in einer VM installiert, und war recht angenehm überrascht. Die hier schon oft gelobte Rechteverwaltung ist wirklich gut, endlich kann man mit nem Windows auch als mit einem User- statt Administratorkonto vernünftig umgehen.

Die Geschwindigkeit ist ohne Aero und anderem Schnickschnack auch noch relativ passabel (hier läufts per Virtualbox in ner VM mit 512MB auf nem PIII-1GHz).

Jo, aber grossartige Neuerungen die Vista zum Betriebssystem des Jahrtausends machen seh ich nicht. Alles was es jetzt neu ist, ist zwar eine Verbesserung ggü. XP, aber irgendwas Innovatives seh ich nicht, irgendwie gibts alles schon in anderen Betriebssystemen (ausser dass der Rechner sich selbst per Spracherkennng steuern kann, das ist wirklich innovativ).

Mal sehen was mit dem SP1 kommt, momentan würd ich auf jedem Fall keinem den Wechsel empfehlen, maximal derjenige bekommt Vista umsonst wegen irgendwelchen Vista-Upgrade-Optionen.

Meine ganz persönliche Bugliste:

Verbindungen zu (bestimmten?) PPTP-Servern gehen nicht mehr (unter XP gehts)

WEP-Verbindungen mit kurzem Schlüssel werden abgelehnt (naja, eigentlich ein Feature aber irgendwie auch wieder Bevormundung)

virtuelle CD-Roms (VMWare) funktionieren nur mit Tricks (wollen die Daemontools&Co aussperren?)

einige grafikintensive Sachen (z.B. Abdunkeln bei PW-Abfrage) werden auch per rdp gemacht

das strikte Treiber-ablehnen-wenn-nicht-zertifiziert Dings, wird in der Masse dazu führen, dass irgendwelche Vista-Tuning-Tools das generell ausschalten

zu mehr Tests hatte ich bisher noch keine Lust.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

Mir persönlich ist es egal ob die User zu Linux, Mac oder Solaris wechseln... hauptsache Microsoft wird dazu gebracht endlich mal technische inovationen zu erfinden und den Wettbewerb zu fördern und nicht zu regieren indem sie ihren müll bei jedem pc mitliefern... aber damit die user wechseln braucht es noch einiges mehr, user müssen sich mit der materie auseinander setzen, und immer mehr tun das (das finde ich seeeeehr schön  :Razz:  denn so gibt es weniger DAU's und man muss software nicht mehr so extrem idiotensicher sondern usable und prozessoptimierter machen.

dieses geklickibunti ist meiner meinung nach viel zu langsam bzw. ressourcenfressend... ich benutzte xp als main OS seit 2001 (firmenrelease) bis vor ca 6 monate als ich zu gentoo als main OS umstieg und das erste was ich bei xp machte war das design auf windows klassisch schalten   :Rolling Eyes: 

naja, ich baue auch keine 2kg plüschfell und stützräder an mein motorrad  :Twisted Evil: 

meine 2 rappen ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rappen )

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> Ich habe jetzt bereits an mehreren Stellen gelesen, dass M$ DirectX 10 auch für XP kommen (soll). Da haben einige Spielehersteller doch bissl mehr gemeckert.

 

Ja, das hoffe ich zumindest... Und soweit ich weiß, wird es unter Windows XP DirectX 9L heißen...

Aber WANN es kommt, weiß man noch nicht, oder?

Vielleicht wartet MS ja so lange mit DirectX 9L, bis es schon viele DirectX 10 Spiele gibt und erst mal alle, die diese Spiele spielen wollen, auf Vista umsteigen müssten...

Und erst irgendwann danach wird dann DirectX 9L fertig. Die Passende Ausrede werden sie schon parat haben (Wurde für Vista geschrieben und musste zurückportiert werden oder so etwas in der Art...)

 :Wink: 

----------

## platinumviper

 *moe wrote:*   

> per Spracherkennng steuern kann, das ist wirklich innovativ

 Das war vor über 10 Jahren innovativ, als bei OS/2 dieses Feature eingeführt wurde.

platinumviper

----------

## b3cks

Bevor auch hier wieder nur Halbwahrheiten und Gerüchte über DirectX10 verbreitet werden, mal ein Aufklärungsartiel dazu (auch wenn er von der PCWelt ist): http://www.pcwelt.de/know-how/hardware/60672/index.html

 *Quote:*   

> Es wird und kann keine DirectX-10-Variante für Windows XP geben. Besagte britische Website hat DirectX 9.L missverstanden und als Erweiterung für Windows XP verstanden. Mittlerweile hat die Website aber den Fehler erkannt und berichtet, dass DirectX 9.L Bestandteil von Windows Vista ist und es kein DirectX 10 für XP geben wird.

 

----------

## moe

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

>  *moe wrote:*   per Spracherkennng steuern kann, das ist wirklich innovativ Das war vor über 10 Jahren innovativ, als bei OS/2 dieses Feature eingeführt wurde.
> 
> platinumviper

 

Hey du hast mich sinnentstellend zitiert. Orginal hieß es

 *ich wrote:*   

> dass der Rechner sich selbst per Spracherkennng steuern kann, das ist wirklich innovativ

 

und bezog sich auf den von Think4UrS11 geposteten Heise-Link

----------

## platinumviper

 *moe wrote:*   

> Hey du hast mich sinnentstellend zitiert. Orginal hieß es
> 
>  *ich wrote:*   dass der Rechner sich selbst per Spracherkennng steuern kann, das ist wirklich innovativ 
> 
> und bezog sich auf den von Think4UrS11 geposteten Heise-Link

 

Sorry, das hatte ich nicht begriffen und kannte die Meldung noch nicht. Tolles Feature, jetzt müssen Virenprogrammierer nur noch in ein Micro sprechen können.

platinumviper

----------

## SvenFischer

Die Sicherheitslücke in der Spracheingabe ist von Microsoft gewollt und die Virenprogrammierer fliegen wie die Mücken ins Licht!

Wie das?

Nun, der Virencoder spricht:" Ich nutze Dich aus Du geile Lücke...", der Text wird als Aufnahme(!) an Redmond weitergeleitet und dann kommt die richtige Stimmerkennung zum Zuge, die dann in GoogleEarth den Standort anzeigt. Moment, es geht auch einfacher wenn man sagt: "Bombe", denn hat das CIA mit Carnivore gleich vollen Zugriff auf das System und frisst den bösen Pupe auf.

Wer Ironie sucht, wird sie finden; das körnchen Wahrheit aber auch.

----------

## manuels

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Nen Kumpel kauft sich bald nen Lappi mit V**** drauf, da sehe ich es dann.

 

Ist es illegal Vista auszuschreiben, oder warum traut ihr euch nich?   :Razz: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Nen Kumpel kauft sich bald nen Lappi mit V**** drauf, da sehe ich es dann. 
> 
> Ist es illegal Vista auszuschreiben, oder warum traut ihr euch nich?  :P

 

Also ich hab das bewusst nicht öfter als Nötig ausgeschrieben, damit Suchmaschinen das nicht so aufgreifen oder es vielleicht Windows-Fanatiker anzieht um in diesem Thread vielleicht rumzustänkern.

Außerdem ist dieses Betriebssystem nicht Wert ofter Augesprochen zu weden als notwendig ;)

"Bill" beobachtet doch bestimmt die gute Konkurrenz und klopft sich auf die Schulter wenn er von seiner Sekretären ne DataMining-Studie bekommt wo drin steht wie "fasziniert" wir davon sind *g*

Muss jetzt erstmal einkaufen... danke für die vielen Informationen!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nach einer langwierigen Installation habe ich bestimmt eine halbe Stunde gesucht bis ich dem Rechner ne IP geben konnte. Ip manuell eingeben ist wohl aus der Mode gekommen und ist desshalb gut versteckt. Oder ich bin einfach zu blöd für intuitive M$ GUIs. 

 

wie geil   :Laughing:  ich hatte dasselbe Problem. Über MSDNAA haben wir schon seit Monaten die Betas und Vista bekommen, ausprobiert und mit einem Kollege haben wir mind. 30 Minuten gebraucht, um eine statische IP einzutragen.

edit:

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also ich hab das bewusst nicht öfter als Nötig ausgeschrieben, damit Suchmaschinen das nicht so aufgreifen oder es vielleicht Windows-Fanatiker anzieht um in diesem Thread vielleicht rumzustänkern.
> 
> Außerdem ist dieses Betriebssystem nicht Wert ofter Augesprochen zu weden als notwendig  
> ...

 

das erinnert mich an harry Potter: Windows V***: This, which must not be named  :Laughing:  oder "You know what"

edit: sed 's/dynamisch/statisch/g'

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> um eine dynamische IP einzutragen.

 

wie trägt man eine dynamische ip ein?   :Confused: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   um eine dynamische IP einzutragen. 
> 
> wie trägt man eine dynamische ip ein?  

 

ups, ich meinte natürlich eine statische IP.

----------

## nikaya

Gerade gesehen zum Thema:

http://www.degredo.net/

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Gerade gesehen zum Thema:
> 
> http://www.degredo.net/
> 
>   

 

ich kriegs nich runter... gaaaaiill xD

hab ich gerade meinem vater weitergeleitet  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

Es gab doch mal diesen französischen Aktivisten(ist er noch aktiv?) der in die Elektronikmärkte gelatscht ist und dort heimlich auf den PCs eine Knoppix gebootet hat.Ich schätze im Moment wäre er sehr erfolgreich mit seinen Aktionen,und nicht alle würden es merken.  :Wink: 

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

Früher hiess es immer Linux müsse sich Windows anpassen um erfolgreich zu sein (kleine Anmerkung: natürlich war das totaler schwachsinn...), aber jetzt hat sich auf irgendeine zufällige weise Windows an Linux & MacOS X angepasst xD oder so...

Sollte hier ein Java-GarbageCollector vorbeikommen, bitte diesen Text mitnehmen  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also jetzt mal eine ganz ernsthafte Frage. Warum werten wir diesen Pfurz eigentlich noch auf, indem wir hier darüber diskutieren? RTL ist mit DSDS, Gerichtsshows, Decodokusoups und GZSZ auch Marktführer in Deutschland. Von Big Brother wolllen wir jetzt mal gar nicht reden. Wie sagte schon mein Schwiegervater? 90% der Bevölkerung ist debil. Und die brauchen auch was. Wir können einfach nicht von unserem Level  über Konsumenten von UnterschichtenTV richten.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Fri Feb 02, 2007 6:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

vista wird vor allem weiter polarisieren. vielen geht drm und tc einfach zuweit. dazu die alten probleme, keine offenen medien- und dokumenten-standards.

das einzige argument für vista ist in meinen augen dx10 und die gesamte spiele-industrie die ja von microsoft mehr oder weniger abhängig ist.

ich glaub, dass vista viele zum umstieg auf linux bringt, mit ubuntu is ja ein einfach zu installierendes produkt zu haben, dass auch noch ziemlich hübsch und leistungsstark ist.

wer die neuesten und besten spiele will kommt aber wohl um vista nicht herum.

----------

## nikaya

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also jetzt mal eine ganz ernsthafte Frage. Warum werten wir diesen Pfurz eigentlich noch auf, indem wir hier darüber diskutieren? 

 

Weil lästern Spass macht,siehe topic.  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> wer die neuesten und besten spiele will kommt aber wohl um vista nicht herum.

 Und wer das immer fleißig mitmacht, der bestärkt die Unterdrücker doch noch in ihrem Handeln. Einfach mal die neuesten und besten Spiele im Regal stehen lassen, damit die Hersteller mal zur Besinnung kommen. Aber solange die Konsumenten jede Kröte schlucken, so lange machen Microsoft und EA alles richtig.

----------

## Marlo

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist es illegal Vista auszuschreiben, oder warum traut ihr euch nich?  

 

Illegal ist es nicht, es macht sogar spaß,

Hasta la vista!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ma

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und wer das immer fleißig mitmacht, der bestärkt die Unterdrücker doch noch in ihrem Handeln. Einfach mal die neuesten und besten Spiele im Regal stehen lassen, damit die Hersteller mal zur Besinnung kommen. Aber solange die Konsumenten jede Kröte schlucken, so lange machen Microsoft und EA alles richtig.

 

damit wird die welt nicht mehr verändert. apple hat gezeigt, dass die meisten gern auf informationsfreiheit verzichtet, im tausch gegen ein kleines stückchen lifestyle-schei*dreck lol

microsofts dominanz am spielemarkt wird linux wohl kaum brechen. aber vielleicht isses möglich durch die verlagerung vom pc auf die konsolen offene standards zu erzwingen oder zu begünstigen. 

aber davon mal abgesehen seh ich linux heute schon im vorteil. hat eigentlich jemand zahlen zur verbreitung von linux?

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Wie kann man ein System rausbringen, welches in der günstigsten Version nicht mal DVDs abspielt?

 

*hust* Du vergisst, dass es unter Linux derzeit überhaupt keine völlig legale Möglichkeit gibt, DVDs abzuspielen. libdvdread und konsorten umgehen nämlich den (lächerlichen) Kopierschutz der DVDs, ohne eine erforderliche Lizenz zu besitzen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wie kann man ein System rausbringen, welches in der günstigsten Version nicht mal DVDs abspielt? 
> 
> *hust* Du vergisst, dass es unter Linux derzeit überhaupt keine völlig legale Möglichkeit gibt, DVDs abzuspielen. libdvdread und konsorten umgehen nämlich den (lächerlichen) Kopierschutz der DVDs, ohne eine erforderliche Lizenz zu besitzen.

 

Hmm. Trotzdem ist es möglich mit einer Basis Installation DVDs abzuspielen.

Im Gegensatz dazu kann man mit den V**** Bordmitteln dies eben nicht.

Dazu gleich eine Frage: Bezieht sich das nur auf die Bordmittel? Oder machen da PowerDVD und Konsorten auch schlapp?

tobi

----------

## schmutzfinger

Also ich hatte auf meinem kurzzeitig installieren Vista mit mplayer DVDs gucken können. Allerdings war das Ultimate, kA ob der mitgelieferte WMP das auch gekonnt hätte. Gerade eben habe ich nochmal das Upgrade von XP auf Vista probiert. Ich habe mit XP ne 5G NTFS Partition angelegt, ein paar Daten verschoben und wollte installieren. Naja der Vista Installer ist schon im Ansatz abgeschmiert weil angeblich nicht genug freier Speicher da war. Er verlangte nach 390M auf irgendeiner Partition, insgesamt waren über 13G auf 2 Partitionen frei. Und es waren auch noch über 1000M virtueller Speicher frei. Naja wollte ich halt rebooten und gucken obs dann vielleicht geht. Dummerweise war nach dem reboot meine vorher erstellte Partition weg und der Installer ging immernoch nicht. Nach einem weiteren reboot war auch grub wieder weg weil die erweiterte Partition, in der mein Gentoo liegt, zerstört war. Ich musste wieder die Partitionstabelle aus meinen Backups bemühen und werde wohl nie wieder ein Partitionstool von M$ an meine Platten lassen.

Wahrscheinlich ist das Absicht um es später so aussehen zu lassen das Linux die Platte geschrottet hätte, dabei ist es umgekehrt. Ist aber ein toller Weg Umsteigern Steine in den Weg zu werfen.

----------

## Dr. Arbeitslos

Ich werde es wohl benutzen müssen, ich für eine simulation einen sehr genauen, hochauflösenden, vom cpu-takt und OS-schedulerverhalten unabhängigen timer (HPET) brauchen. Linux kann längst damit umgehen, Windows-XP scheint damit überfordert, bei Vista steht es angeblich irgendwo im spec (obs wirklich jetzt schon drinnen ist weiss ich nicht). Falls es jemand doch besser weiss wäre ich dankbar

----------

## Freiburg

 *Dr. Arbeitslos wrote:*   

> Ich werde es wohl benutzen müssen, ich für eine simulation einen sehr genauen, hochauflösenden, vom cpu-takt und OS-schedulerverhalten unabhängigen timer (HPET) brauchen. Linux kann längst damit umgehen, Windows-XP scheint damit überfordert, bei Vista steht es angeblich irgendwo im spec (obs wirklich jetzt schon drinnen ist weiss ich nicht). Falls es jemand doch besser weiss wäre ich dankbar

 

mein ich es nur oder ergiebt das keinen Sinn? Entweder du simulierst nicht im Moment, oder du simulierst unter Linux, ansonsten mach das mit Vista keinen Sinn...

----------

## Dr. Arbeitslos

 *Quote:*   

> mein ich es nur oder ergiebt das keinen Sinn? Entweder du simulierst nicht im Moment, oder du simulierst unter Linux, ansonsten mach das mit Vista keinen Sinn...

 nein ich simuliere nicht, ich entwickle (mit an einem) simulator.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Microsoft hat noch mehr deaktiviert.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84739

Also ich hab so langsam das Gefühl, 90% der Neuerungen im Vista bewirken, daß etwas anderes nicht funktioniert.

----------

## Finswimmer

Geil fand ich aber auch das:

Bei dem Expoit mit den sprechenden Websiten, gab der Entdecker als Fehlerbehebung folgendes an:

IE schließen, Windows neu starten.

Hmmm...

Wenn eine Website über die Lautsprecher dem Spracherkennungssystem sagt, es solle "Eigene Dokumente" und den Papierkorb löschen, ich bemerke dies, und starte neu...

Dann sind die Daten doch schon weg.

Ich glaube schon lange, dass MS denkt, dass Windows sich bei einem Neustart selbst reparieren kann.

Getreu dem Motto: Wenn es nach einem Neustart einfach kaputt ist, muss es nach einem Neustart auch einfach wieder gehen.

OMG!!

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> IE schließen, Windows neu starten.

 

Sie haben die Maus bewegt, bitte starten sie Windows neu, um diese Änderung zu übernehmen... Also jetzt mal im Ernst, die sind doch nicht mehr ganz dicht.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Microsoft hat noch mehr deaktiviert.
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84739

 

 *Quote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Auch kann es vorkommen, dass bei iPods, bei denen "Enable Disk Use" ausgeschaltet ist, ein Update der iPod-Software oder eine Änderung der Einstellungen nicht mehr möglich ist, wenn Microsofts neues Betriebssystem mit den Playern eingesetzt wird. Zudem werde möglicherweise die Software eines an den Rechner angeschlossenen iPods beschädigt, wenn man die Funktion "Hardware sicher entfernen" im System-Tray von Vista für eine Unterbrechung der Verbindung nutze. 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Am besten wegen einer nicht funktionierenden, Hard- und Software beschädigenden Applikation das Betriebssystem neu installieren. Als nächstes kommen dann wohl Duftbäume für das PC-Gehäuse für ein besseres Betriebsklima... Mista alarmiert aber gleich die Polizei, wenn die WindowsZertifizierung nicht erfolgreich ist (Mobbing-Gefahr?)...

Gute nacht schöne (virtuelle) Welt...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   IE schließen, Windows neu starten. 
> 
> Sie haben die Maus bewegt, bitte starten sie Windows neu, um diese Änderung zu übernehmen... Also jetzt mal im Ernst, die sind doch nicht mehr ganz dicht.

 

°nicht mehr einkrieg vor lachen° xD zuuu geil...

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> und Windows Vista möglichst komplett neu installieren

 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Am besten wegen einer nicht funktionierenden, Hard- und Software beschädigenden Applikation das Betriebssystem neu installieren.
> 
> 

 

Ich glaub du hast das im falschen Kontext verstanden. Apple rät lediglich von einer Upgrade-Installation ab, stattdessen solle man Vista lieber komplett neu installieren (also kein Upgrade von XP).

----------

## Freiburg

 *Dr. Arbeitslos wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   mein ich es nur oder ergiebt das keinen Sinn? Entweder du simulierst nicht im Moment, oder du simulierst unter Linux, ansonsten mach das mit Vista keinen Sinn... nein ich simuliere nicht, ich entwickle (mit an einem) simulator.

 

Dann aber wohl jetzt erst seit neustem oder, vorher ging das ja deiner Aussage nach nicht, weil es keinen Zugriff auf Hpet Timer  gab

----------

## slick

Als ich heute zufällig in einem nicht näher genannten "Discounter" war ist mir mal bewußt geworden wie viele Leute es geben wird die auf die verschiedenen Versionen von Vista reinfallen werden. Ganz oben im Regal, "tausende" Packungen Home Basic (für nur, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 138,-), daneben etwas versteckt einige Packungen Home Premium. Ganz unten hinten im Regal, da wo schwarze Verpackungen auch soo besondern gut auffallen stand dann die Ultimate. Ich denk viele werden da zu Basic greifen und erst daheim merken was für Müll sie gekauft haben.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, alle Packungen hatten so ein rotes Plastik-"Schwänzchen" raushängen, so wie man es von billigem Kinderspielzeug kennt was man ziehen muss um die Batterie zu aktivieren. Weiß jemand für was das gut ist? Es ging jedenfall in die Packung.

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *slick wrote:*   

> Als ich heute zufällig in einem nicht näher genannten "Discounter" war ist mir mal bewußt geworden wie viele Leute es geben wird die auf die verschiedenen Versionen von Vista reinfallen werden. Ganz oben im Regal, "tausende" Packungen Home Basic (für nur, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 138,-), daneben etwas versteckt einige Packungen Home Premium. Ganz unten hinten im Regal, da wo schwarze Verpackungen auch soo besondern gut auffallen stand dann die Ultimate. Ich denk viele werden da zu Basic greifen und erst daheim merken was für Müll sie gekauft haben.
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist, alle Packungen hatten so ein rotes Plastik-"Schwänzchen" raushängen, so wie man es von billigem Kinderspielzeug kennt was man ziehen muss um die Batterie zu aktivieren. Weiß jemand für was das gut ist? Es ging jedenfall in die Packung.

 

wenn man es rauszieht wird der timer aktiviert der festlegt wann der key abläuft xD normalerweise liegt diese zeit bei 3-5 Jahren  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es geht weiter:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84760

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84762

Also ich glaube, es ist noch schlechter, als ich es erhofft habe...

----------

## Finswimmer

*sprachlos*

----------

## xraver

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Es geht weiter:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84760
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84762
> ...

 

 *http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84760 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wir erwarten zusätzliche Verkäufe der Magix-Programme an Altkunden, die ihre Software mit Vista nicht mehr nutzen können."
> 
> 

 

Ich halte zwar eh nix von Software aus dem Hause Magix, aber das ist echt die Härte. Jetzt kann ich mir denken warum die Softwarehäuser nicht für OS-Plattformen programmieren. Sie könne den Leuten nicht so viel Geld aus dem A**** leiern.

----------

## slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> Was mir aufgefallen ist, alle Packungen hatten so ein rotes Plastik-"Schwänzchen" raushängen, so wie man es von billigem Kinderspielzeug kennt was man ziehen muss um die Batterie zu aktivieren. Weiß jemand für was das gut ist?

 

*bump* Keiner eine Idee? Hier übrigens gut zu erkennen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Was mir aufgefallen ist, alle Packungen hatten so ein rotes Plastik-"Schwänzchen" raushängen, so wie man es von billigem Kinderspielzeug kennt was man ziehen muss um die Batterie zu aktivieren. Weiß jemand für was das gut ist? *bump* Keiner eine Idee? Hier übrigens gut zu erkennen.

 

Ins Blaue geraten: Dem Bild nach würde ich tippen das ist der 'wenns offen/ab ist mußte kaufen'-Schutz. Sobald das Fähnchen abgezogen wird ist das Fach mit der DVD zugänglich (der Klebestreifen weg) und ab dann kann man es nicht mehr umtauschen.

----------

## mrsteven

Erinnert mich an diese Hustenbonbons - nur echt mit der Fahne...  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

den Gedanken weitergesponnen würde dies bedeuten das Vista nur etwas für Schnullis ist und es von eher etwas behäbigen Zeitgenossen entwickelt wurde, naja irgendwie trifft das ja zu  :Wink: 

----------

## zworK

Und noch weiter gesponnen hoffe ich doch auf eine Reißleine, die innerhalb der Hülle eine Säure freisetzt und den Datenträger zerstört. Nur für den Notfall...   :Twisted Evil: 

V****, was soll ich dazu sagen. Interessiert hats mich eigentlich nie. Noch mehr DRM, noch mehr Zwangsaktivierung, noch mehr Einschränkungen, noch mehr Verschleierungen des Systems, noch höhere Hardwareanforderungen. Und als Beryl Benutzer kann man über die Effekte nur müde gähnen.

Als leidenschaftlicher Gamer wird mich wohl DirectX 10 irgendwann zum sichersten Windows aller Zeiten "zwingen". Ansonsten kann ich dem OS momentan überhaupt nichts abgewinnen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Es bereitet mir sehr viel Schadenfreude diesen Thread zu verfolgen!

Doch nach den bisherigen Berichten bin ich ziemlich erleichtert. Ich dachte MS kommt jetzt mit einer wirklich guten Software heraus. Sicher, stabil und mit vielen Zusatzfunktionen die man gebrauchen kann. Sowas wie Power-Shell kann man ja nachinstallieren. Es ist aber Verbraucher unfreundlich wenn man nicht weiß welche Dinge V**** mitbringt die man braucht. Und ob man dafür noch bezahlen muss...

Doch das was man sieht braucht man nicht fürchten. Sicherlich ist V**** in vielen Punkten unheimlich Benutzerfreundlich und dieses all funktionierende Plug u. Play vermisse ich bei Linux. Aber mit ein wenig Erfahrung funktioniert es hier auch. Schade ist nur das Treiber usw. immer noch nicht so sind wie sie sein sollen. Aber das ist ja auch mehr eine Sache der Hersteller.

Andererseits wenn man sieht wie das jetzt sieht das Windows nur zum Geldschaufeln ausgelegt ist und darum möglichst viele neue Computer-Hardware zu verkaufen und beim Nutzer evt. den Eindruck des "neu/besser" zu verstärken wenn man Schnellere Hardware braucht.. ist das schon fast traurig!

Ich finde es wirklich toll wie wenig Ressourcen Beryl frisst! Aber das wird bestimmt noch wingemopst. Spätestens dann wenn jemand versucht das für Xp zu portieren.

*scherz-an*

Ich finde es sollte eine Klausel in die GPL, das wenn man Freie Software auf einem Rechner mit Win* laufen lassen will dazu verpflichtet eine Spende in beliebiger höhe an das Projekt zu entrichten ;D

*scherz-aus*

OT: Benutzt jemand Paypal? Und kann mir sagen ob man dafür unbedingt eine Kreditkarte braucht? Ich will keine Kreditkarte. Aber wollte mir ein Paypal-Konto zulegen um evt. kleine Spenden für bestimmte gute Projekte zu entrichten. Vielleicht seit ihr ja so freundlich und schickt mir ne PM-Antwort ;)

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ins Blaue geraten: Dem Bild nach würde ich tippen das ist der 'wenns offen/ab ist mußte kaufen'-Schutz. Sobald das Fähnchen abgezogen wird ist das Fach mit der DVD zugänglich (der Klebestreifen weg) und ab dann kann man es nicht mehr umtauschen.

 

Dazu fällt mir grade ein das dies eigentlich keinen Sinn macht!? Ich meine. Wenn man die EULA liest und nicht einverstanden ist sollte man es doch noch zurückbringen dürfen! Vielleicht ist aber auch der Key-Damit versiegelt. Dann Macht es vielleicht sinn. Aber warum so aufwendig.. wenn man das doch mit freirubbel-Karten machen könnte.

Mich erinnert dieses Bändle eigentlich eher an Lesezeichen von Büchern wie dem Brockhaus. Vielleicht soll es einfach nur Edel wirken ;) Ich muss mir das irgendwann mal anschauen gehen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nee nee. Das Bändchen heißt: Zieh dran, und die Kacke ist am Dampfen.

So ähnlich, wie wenn dein Kumpel grinsend zu dir kommt, und meint du sollst am Finger ziehen.

Resultat bei Beidem: Sch****  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Dazu fällt mir grade ein das dies eigentlich keinen Sinn macht!? Ich meine. Wenn man die EULA liest und nicht einverstanden ist sollte man es doch noch zurückbringen dürfen!

 

Es ist aber üblich, dass Datenträger und Video-DVDs vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen sind. Vorallem bei Videos will man verhindern, dass sich die Leute eine DVD kaufen, den Film zuhause anschauen und dann die DVD wieder gegen den nächsten Film eintauschen.

Wäre schlecht fürs Geschäft... Andererseits hätte man sowieso wenig nutzen an einer "Sicherungskopie" des Vista-Datenträgers. Ohne eine gültige Seriennummer, die man zur Registration ja braucht, kann man das System ja nicht richtig verwenden.

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ins Blaue geraten: Dem Bild nach würde ich tippen das ist der 'wenns offen/ab ist mußte kaufen'-Schutz. Sobald das Fähnchen abgezogen wird ist das Fach mit der DVD zugänglich (der Klebestreifen weg) und ab dann kann man es nicht mehr umtauschen.

 

Wenn dem so sein sollte, hoffen wir mal das kein böser Zeitgenosse durch die Läden geht und mal alle Bändchen zieht...  :Wink: 

Vielleicht ist das ja auch so wie bei den Geburtstagskarten, klappt man die auf kommt eine schöne Melodie... und beim ziehen des Bändchen von einer V*-Verpackung kommt dann das Lied vom Tod oder so  :Laughing: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht ist das ja auch so wie bei den Geburtstagskarten, klappt man die auf kommt eine schöne Melodie... und beim ziehen des Bändchen von einer V*-Verpackung kommt dann das Lied vom Tod oder so :lol:

 

Hihi...

Oder vielleicht eine Antenne.

1. Variante: Hardware-Verstärkung für den neuen Bundes-Trojaner  *g*

2. Variante: Eine RFID-Verlängerungsantänne. Die ein MSSS(Microsoft-Sonder-Support)-Team bei einer Fehlermeldung kontaktieren. Und in großen Städten klingeln die gleich an der Haustür und Untersuchen deinen Rechner auf irgendwelche Rechtsverstöße und verteilen Abmahnungen. ABER Sie reparieren den schaden sofort und kostenlos *g* :)

Und erklären dir was man mit einem V**** alles nicht machen darf.

----------

## oscarwild

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Dazu fällt mir grade ein das dies eigentlich keinen Sinn macht!? Ich meine. Wenn man die EULA liest und nicht einverstanden ist sollte man es doch noch zurückbringen dürfen!

 

Ist zwar Off-Topic, aber generell:

- es gibt in DE kein generelles Rückgaberecht. Wer im Laden etwas unnützes kauft, hat keinen Anspruch auf Rücknahme (wobei dem Verkäufer auch niemand die Rücknahme verbietet)

- Ein gesetzliches Rückgaberecht besteht lediglich in bestimmten Sonderfällen, z.B. im Rahmen des Fernabsatzgesetzes, oder in Form des Widerrufs bei Haustürgeschäften (naja, an der Haustür wollte mir bisher noch keiner Software andrehen *g*)

- Der Verkäufer kann dann aber eine Entschädigung fordern, wenn z.B. die Verpackung aufgerissen wurde. I.d.R. können und werden (kopierbare) Datenträger in diesem Fall gänzlich von der Rücknahme ausgeschlossen.

Zum Thema EULA: Die sind generell, nicht nur bei Microsoft, unwirksam, denn der Kaufvertrag ist ja bereits zustande gekommen und abgewickelt. Wenn dann die EULA diktiert "Dieses Produkt darf nur Dienstags benutzt werden", darf man guten Gewissens auf "Ich stimme zu" klicken, und 7 Tage die Woche seinen Spaß (oder Ärger, wenns ein Vista ist) damit haben. Unberührt davon bleiben gesetzliche Regelungen wie das Urheberrecht, das natürlich immer gilt.

Siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag.

Leider wissen das die wenigsten, und verzichten ggf. freiwillig und unnötigerweise auf ihre Rechte als Verbraucher.

----------

## mrsteven

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> naja, an der Haustür wollte mir bisher noch keiner Software andrehen *g*

 

Bringt hier bloß niemanden auf dumme Gedanken. Sonst steht tatsächlich morgen ein Vertreter vor der Tür: "Guten Tag Herr - äh (*kurz auf das Klingelschild schauend*) Meier, ich bin Herr Wurst von der Firma Microsoft und möchte Sie mit der wunderbaren Welt von Windows Vista vertraut machen..."  :Wink: 

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

>  *oscarwild wrote:*   naja, an der Haustür wollte mir bisher noch keiner Software andrehen *g* 
> 
> Bringt hier bloß niemanden auf dumme Gedanken. Sonst steht tatsächlich morgen ein Vertreter vor der Tür: "Guten Tag Herr - äh (*kurz auf das Klingelschild schauend*) Meier, ich bin Herr Wurst von der Firma Microsoft und möchte Sie mit der wunderbaren Welt von Windows Vista vertraut machen..." 

 

[sarkasmus]den würde ich gleich freundlich abwimmeln wie jemanden von der kirche oder einer sekte (unterschiede nicht bekannt .. ) ... [/sarkasmus] aber wahrscheindlich würde ich ihm meinen QuadHead Desktop plus meine kernel-raids zeigen was nichtmal mit einem supertollen Fista °g geschweige denn irgendeinem windooze laufen würde...

----------

## Gibheer

also ein Freund von mir hat bei einem grossen Geiz-Ist-Geil-Haus einen Vistastand gesehen mit einem Microsoftmitarbeiter, ist hingegangen und hat mal gefragt, warum er sich Windows V**** zulegen sollte. Nach einer laengeren Denk-Pause meinte er dann, dass die neue Suchfunktion toll sei. Nachdem da nichts weiter kam, ist er einfach gegangen, im guten Wissen, dass selbst Microsoft nicht weiss, warum man V**** kaufen sollte.

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

nun gut, solche "Stand-Menschen" mag ich persönlich meist nicht... da ich selber aus der softwareentwicklungsbranche komme weiss ich, dass solche leute oft keinen plan haben von dem was sie präsentieren und eigentlich absolut fehl am platz sind, aber wie gesagt, nicht alle, denn nicht alle sind so nutzlos wie ein solcher den du genannt hast  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> also ein Freund von mir hat bei einem grossen Geiz-Ist-Geil-Haus einen Vistastand gesehen mit einem Microsoftmitarbeiter, ist hingegangen und hat mal gefragt, warum er sich Windows V**** zulegen sollte. Nach einer laengeren Denk-Pause meinte er dann, dass die neue Suchfunktion toll sei. Nachdem da nichts weiter kam, ist er einfach gegangen, im guten Wissen, dass selbst Microsoft nicht weiss, warum man V**** kaufen sollte.

 

Sie wissen es, sie dürfen es nur nicht laut sagen. Es verschafft den Hardwareherstellern Umsatzsteigerungen.  Es verschafft den Softwareherstellern Umsatzsteigerungen. Es drängt lästige Konkurrenten aus dem Markt. Und die Fernwartungsfunktionen sind jetzt deutlich ausgereifter.

----------

## slick

Gerade in den Tiefen des www gefunden (ok, schon was älter, aber nett gemacht):

```
 /* 

 TOP SECRET Microsoft(c) Code 

 Project: Chicago(tm) 

 Projected release-date: Spring 2000 

 Original version date : Aug 1994 

 */ 

  

 #include "win31.h" 

 #include "win95.h" 

 #include "win98.h" 

 #include "evenmore.h" 

 #include "oldstuff.h" 

 #include "billrulz.h" 

 #include "y2k.h " 

 #define INSTALL = HARD 

  

 char make_prog_look_big[1600000]; 

  

 void main() 

 { 

 while(!CRASHED) 

 { 

 display_copyright_message(); 

 display_bill_rules_message(); 

 do_nothing_loop(); 

 if (first_time_installation) 

 { 

 make_50_megabite_swapfile(); 

 do_nothing_loop(); 

 totally_screw_up_HPFS_file_system(); 

 search_and_destroy_the_rest_of_OS/2(); 

 check_modem(); 

 callect_user_data(); 

 collect_software_info(); 

 reply = ask_user_to_send_data(); 

 if(reply == 'NO') { 

 pretend_not_to_send(); 

 reply = 'YES'; 

 } 

 send_user_data_to_bill(); 

 #ifdef LINUX 

 search_and_destroy_starwriter(); 

 require_root_password("write permission failed"); 

 #endif 

 hang_system(); 

 } 

 write_something(anything); 

 display_copyright_message(); 

 do_nothing_loop(); 

 do_some_stuff(); 

 if (still_not_crashed) 

 { 

 display_copyright_message(); 

 do_nothing_loop(); 

 basically_run_windows_3.1(); 

 do_nothing_loop(); 

 do_nothing_loop(); 

 } 

 } 

 if (detect_cache()) 

 disable_cache(); 

  

 if (fast_cpu()) 

 { 

 set_wait_states(lots); 

 set_mouse(speed, very_slow); 

 set_mouse(action, jumpy); 

 set_mouse(reaction, sometimes); 

 } 

  

 /* printf("Welcome to Windows3.11"); / 

 / printf("Welcome to Windows 95"); / 

 / printf("Welcome to Windows 98"); */ 

 printf("Welcome to Windows 2000"); 

 if (system_ok()) 

 crash(to_dos_prompt); 

 else 

 system_memory = open("a:swp0001.swp", O_CREATE); 

  

 while(something) 

 { 

 sleep(5); 

 get_user_input(); 

 sleep(5); 

 act_on_user_input(); 

 sleep(5); 

 } 

 create_general_protection_fault(); 

 }
```

----------

## think4urs11

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und die Fernwartungsfunktionen sind jetzt deutlich ausgereifter.

 

 :Laughing:  Ist doch immer wieder schön wie man in der deutschen Sprache einen ganz harmlosen Satz auf 2 Arten auffassen kann; noch dazu sind beide Varianten der Auslegung richtig  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

Wie man Vista in 2 Minuten installiert: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxQm3IsSKAo&eurl= Yeah, ganz große Klasse!

----------

## Finswimmer

Weltklasse  :Very Happy: 

----------

## b3cks

Viel witziger finde ich den hier, egal ob da was dran ist oder nicht: http://uk.theinquirer.net/?article=37441

----------

## franzf

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Wie man Vista in 2 Minuten installiert: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxQm3IsSKAo&eurl= Yeah, ganz große Klasse!

 

Kann es sein dass ich hier den Sinn des von Slicks fantastischer Beobachtungsgabe erahnten Fähnchens sehen konnte?

Eine Art Reißverschluss für die Packung?

Sah für mich zumindest so aus als würde er daran ziehen, bevor er die Medien (Print + CD) durch seinen "Hypermodernen Highend-PC" schickt...

----------

## mrsteven

Leute, ihr seid klasse, mein Tag ist gerettet...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## cosmophobia

um mal kurz meine erfahrungen wiederzugeben.. hab vor kurzem mal bei mir vista installiert.. keine angst, habs mir nicht gekauft, habs mir nur mal besorgt und wollts in der 30 tage testphase ohne cd-key mal ausprobieren..

als erstes hab ich einen updateversuch von xp gemacht.. hab mir gedacht, das riskier ich mal, da sind ja eh nur spiele drauf.. was soll man auch sonst mit windows..!? ; )

naja ok, mein sequenzer läuft da auch noch, aber das tut ja nix zur sache..

nach einiger zeit installationsvorbereitung hat vist eine kompatibilitätsprüfung gemacht und festgestellt, dass es mit etliche programmen nicht richtig zusammenarbeiten kann.. und hat mir eröffnet, dass ich zu mindest nero deinstallieren muss.. darauf hin hat sich das installationsprogramm erstmal beendet, so dass ich nach dem deinstallieren von nero nochmal von forn anfangen musst.. naja gut, dann konnt ich feststellen, das die wartzeit vom/bis zum kompatibilitätstest nichts war gegen die eigentliche installationszeit.. weiss nichtmehr genau, hat aber sehr lange gedauert..

nach lange rumrattern ohne sinvolle ausgabe, was da eigentlich gemacht wird und eineigen neustarts hat er mir eröffnet, das vista jetzt installiert und nach dem nächsten (was auch sonst) neustart einsatzbereit ist..

soweit so gut dacht ich.. aber zu früh gefreut.. jeder start endete in einem bluescreen und darauf folgendem neustart.. und wieder bluescreen.. und wieder neustart.. den rest könnt ihr euch denken.. ; )

das positive daran.. nachdem ich im bootmenü "setup rollback" ausgewählt hab hat er mir sehr schnell mein xp wiederhergestellt, wie es vorher war..

schon komisch oder..!? war das genze theater bei der installation nur heisse luft.. schienen ja dann doch nicht so viele änderunge gewesen zu sein.. ; )

auch grub war wieder da.. : )

nunja.. nächster versuch war dann halt komplette neuinstallation.. wollts ja zumindest mal ausprobiert haben..

also xp gelöscht.. vista installiert.. hat nicht ganz so lange wie das "update" gedauert..

es lief dann auch.. an der optischen oberfläsche kann man auch nicht so viel meckern.. gut, mit beryl hat man mehr möglichkeiten, dafür bekommt man bei vista von vornherein ein ausgewogeneres optisches gesamtbild..

als ich dann mal ein paar sachen installieren wollt, ist mir erstmal aufgefallen, dass man unter vista nix wiederfindet.. man sucht ewing nach irgendwelchen einstellungen.. und dass der "arbeitsplatz" jetzt schlicht "computer" musst ich auch erst durch probierren herausfinden.. ; )

ok nächstes thema uac.. "wollen sie wirklich die position des mauzeigers verändern? -fortsetzen- -abbrechen-".. manchmal ist es wirklich fast so schlimm.. bei jedem starten einer exe.. ändern einer einstellung.. öffnen eines archives usw...

schönes bsp. daemon tools.. klick auf das installationsprogramm.. "wollen sie das wirklich riskieren?" oder so.. neustart.. dann *wunderwunder* wo ist das installationsprogramm..!? ganz untern in der ecke findet man dann ein symbol, welches beim draufhalten besagt "autostart eines programm wurde verhindert".. also rechtsklick => "ich bin mir ganz ganz doll sicher, dass ich den autostart zulassen will".. ok, das installationsprogramm setzt seine arbeit fort, so dass ich gleich wieder gefragt werden kann "möchten sie dieses programm wirklich installieren, billy boy würd das an ihrer stelle nicht tun?"..

und das um ein programm zu installieren.. naja.. ; )

davon mal abgesehen, dass selbs mircosoft schon zugegeben hat, dass uac usw. nichts bringt kommt mir vista träger vor als xp.. aber das sollt mich eigentlich nicht wundern, oder..!? ; )

vor allem (deshalb hab ich vista auch nicht länger als 2-3 tage getestet) ist die performance der programme/spiele ein merkliches stück schlechter als unter xp.. spiele hatten so durchschnittlich 10%-20% performanceeinbussen.. da ich nicht das geld für ein super-hyper-ultra gamingsystem hab, ist das absolut inakzeptabel..

also vista wieder runter und xp zum zocken drauf.. ansonsten gentoo.. : )

----------

## blubbi

Und hier noch meine zwei EuroCent zu Vista....

Hab auch mal testeshalber die Ultimate installiert auf ner eigenen Partition neben XP...

installation lief einwandfrei. Als ich dann mal in den Explorer geschaut habe wie vil Platz noch ist musste ich mit schrecken feststellen das Vista über 11GB an sich gerissen hatte... und das ohne Office, ohne irgendwas zusätzliches... Nicht übel, oder?

Ich hab mich dann mal auf die Suche geamcht wo die Killer Applikationen sind, ich mein bei 11GB muss doch was geniales zu finden sein.

Pustekuchen... irgendwie waren da keine killerapps... oder hab ich die Eastereggs übersehen?

Nun gut ich war immer noch guten Willens da mal nen Game und diese und jene Applikation anzuteste.

Aber zuerst nen Virenscanner drauf. HaHa Kaspersyk hat sich schon mal nicht installieren lassen "Kompatibilitätsprobleme" somit hab ich mir dann auch gleich alles andere geschenkt.

Ach ja was noch ein killer argument für Vista ist: 

Egal was für Soundkarten ihr habt (ich hab ne X-Fi) vergesst es, Vista schickt den ganzen sound über die CPU da bringt mir mein DSP auf der X-FI null komma gar nichts. Kein EAX, kei gar nix. Nur mit Hacks, die von Creative für bestimme Spiele bereitgestellt werden, kann man wieder die vorteile seiner Soundkarte nutzen. Also in Zukunft ist es wohl mehr oder weniger egal was man sich an Soundkarten in die Kiste reindübelt. Da tuts dann auch die Onboard-Soundkarte.

Hinzu kommt noch die Gängelung mit DRM, HDCP ... wenn ich mir dieses Jahr neue Monitore kaufe dann kann ich in in zukunft nur verkrüppeltes HD anschauen, da ja in Zukunft die Grafigkarten die analogen Ausgänge abschaleten oder "verunschärfen" müssen. Und da ich keine Lust habe unmengen Kohle für einen HDCP-Ready Monitor auszugeben....

DVDs kann ich schließlich auch unter Linux schauen... in ein paar Jahren werde ich auch HD-DVD unter Linux schauen koenne und zwar ohne HDMI-Monitor. Also für was VISTA? Für die "hübsche" GUI --> Beryl ist viiiel hübscher und noch bunter!

just my 2 ¤/100

blubbi

----------

## think4urs11

*hachja* Microsoft weiß echt was User wünschen   :Twisted Evil: 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85742

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85735

gibt es eigentlich noch irgendetwas das *für* Vista - im Vergleich zu XP - spricht?

----------

## blubbi

Püh jetzt ich mit auch klar warum das Biest 11GB braucht...

Tools die wiederum Tools brauchen um ein anderes Tool auszuführen, welches ein Toll triggert welches verhindern soll das ein Schädling ein bestimmtes Tool ausführt.... hab ich was vergessen?

Ich hoffe die kommunizieren alle verschlüsselt miteinander  :Wink: 

Grüße

----------

## SvenFischer

Der gute alte Steve verkauft heute deutlich weniger optimistisch das Vista, den bei Windows 1.0 hat er sich noch deutlich mehr ins Zeug gelegt:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kvbWLfr-Z4s

----------

## Max Steel

Bitte diesen Beitrag hier löschen,

hab mich in der Wortwahl und etliches mehr vergriffen, oder so.

----------

## l3u

+++ Vorsicht +++ Heise-Forum-Niveau +++ Vorsicht +++

----------

## SvenFischer

@Max Steel

Irgendwie könnte Dein Beitrag tatsächlich...

Vielleicht bin auch auch schon einfach zu alt für soetwas!?

----------

## Max Steel

so nu habt ihrs, lasse den Beitrag löschen, danach bitte diesen hier auch noch.

----------

## nikaya

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Bitte löschen, danke.

 

Diese zwei "bösen" Wörter sollte man aus historischen Gründen in diesem Forum nicht benutzen.Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Zieht nur unnötigen Spam nach sich.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Bitte löschen, danke. 
> 
> Diese zwei "bösen" Wörter sollte man aus historischen Gründen in diesem Forum nicht benutzen.Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.  
> 
> Zieht nur unnötigen Spam nach sich. 

 

Manchmal ist man halt etwas daneben, wenn man hier postet, geht mir doch auch ab und an mal so. Dann sollte man einfach dazu stehen und sich entschuldigen.

----------

## nikaya

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *john.doe wrote:*    *Max Steel wrote:*   Bitte löschen, danke. 
> 
> Diese zwei "bösen" Wörter sollte man aus historischen Gründen in diesem Forum nicht benutzen.Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.  
> 
> Zieht nur unnötigen Spam nach sich.  
> ...

 

Meine Aussage bezog sich nicht auf den ursprünglichen Inhalt sondern auf "Bitte löschen",da diese zwei Worte einen legendären Thread verursacht haben.Einige springen gerne wieder darauf an.

Aber egal,soviel Trara wie ich da wieder rum mache wäre es auch kein Wunder.Also b**** l******.  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## a.forlorn

Mich würde nur interessieren, ob Vista eigentlich, wie angekündigt, besser mit MultiCore Systemen zurechtkommt. Unter linux ist das ja super, unter XP jedoch...

----------

## blubbi

Wieso ist das unter XP schlecht... der zeigt doch die Auslastung beider Cores in dieser "STRG-ALT-ENTF"-Monitoring dingens an. Ist doch wunderbar implementier *ROFL*

nur spaß  :Wink: 

Ich hatte mal Vista drauf und hab ein klein wenig damit rumgespielt. Es war alles langsamer als unter XP, also selbst WENN Vista das besser beherscht ist dieser Vorteil flöten gegangen unter der Last der 100000000 Tools von Vista...

Grüße

blubbi

----------

## a.forlorn

Naja, ich hab 4 cores und die "ideln" nur rum unter XP. Neulich hatte ich mal ein nettes Teil, das hat mal wirklich alle cores ausgelastet, war aber nur ein Installer, der immer dds und Daten entpackt hat. Immerhin... als Zeitangabe für die Installation waren 60 min für nen Intel 6700 mit 2 GB Ram angegeben, ich hab es in knapp 20 min geschafft.  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

So langsam geht denen der Arsch auf Grundeis.

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2007/11052.html

----------

